# Cumberland area anyone?



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Just checking. I am near there. Wondering about any local herp shows.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Depends on what you consider _local_...MidAtlantic ReptileShow (MARS) is coming to Timonium MD on 13-14September. Its been a long-standing show and the proceeds go toward purchasing land in our frogs' original habitat.
I'll be vending there as Phrogs-n-Phelsuma.
Scott


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Not quite as local as I was hoping for but still might be worth the drive. It would probably be a few hours for me. I will have to see if I am off that weekend.


----------

